# Cristobal Pumilio which one do I choose to breed?



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

SO I figured out which frogs are male and which one is a female. The first two pictures are "Male 1" the next picture is "Male 2" and the last two pictures are the female one will breed with. Let me know which male you would choose to breed and why. Let me know if you have experience. if one of the colors is better than the other etc. Also "Male 1" is stronger and the dominate male of the 2 but that could be because he has matured more and is slightly older and bigger. Should I take this into consideration? I want to choose "male 1" for various reasons but I feel like "Male 2" is prettier and may produce prettier babies...? thoughts?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

none of your pics are viewable


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)




----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

sorry they are now ...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

If they're all housed together now and it's not causing any aggression troubles, let them choose. You can take the odd male out, out after the pair is formed then if you want.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

hmm thought I would get more responses on this.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think it really matters that much. Cristobals are pretty variable, so breeding either male could result in slightly different colored/ spotted offspring. Like Chris said, you can try letting the female decide if you watch to make sure the males don't fight. I don't recommend trying to breed for a certain trait, like the reddest male with the female to try to get only bright red offspring, because that would be line breeding.
Bryan


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

What Chris said, let them choose then remove the odd male.


----------



## simonphelps (May 29, 2012)

thanks for the input Chris. I didn't know if the variety in colors would change the offspring and that was one of the things I was hoping to learn from this question. Interesting that the color of the male still may not make a difference.
I hope I dont get in trouble for asking this but what is "line breeding"? is it frowned upon for some reason?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

simonphelps said:


> thanks for the input Chris. I didn't know if the variety in colors would change the offspring and that was one of the things I was hoping to learn from this question. Interesting that the color of the male still may not make a difference.
> I hope I dont get in trouble for asking this but what is "line breeding"? is it frowned upon for some reason?


Yes, it is. Line breeding is selectively breeding, for specific traits. When you do that, you lose the beautiful variations our frogs can show. Much of our hobby would prefer to keep our frogs as natural as possible. 
For this reason, along with many others, line breeding is very much frowned upon.
If you click the "Search" function in the green bar at the top of the page, you can type in "line breeding", and learn more that way. It can be a very hot subject.


----------

